# 5 restaurants in NSW australia



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

One of the best restaurants in australia is the *Pier restaurant* located on Rose bay , *Claude's* in Woollahra, *tetsuya's* in Sydney, *Quay *on Sydney and *RockPool* at the rocks in Sydney too.


----------

